# No water = No waterfowl



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are some pics from yesterday of the Spur.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That doesn't look promising.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh fudge, thats not good. What/wheres "the spur"?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a great time to burn!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> Oh fudge, thats not good. What/wheres "the spur"?


"The spur" (willard spur) is the outlet of Willard bay.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ugh... 

Looks like the boat will be sitting a bit this waterfowl season. 

There's a rumor floating around that Unit1/FB will be dry this season also. Can anybody confirm this??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Looks like the boat will be sitting a bit this waterfowl season.
> 
> There's a rumor floating around that Unit1/FB will be dry this season also. Can anybody confirm this??


The DWR is constructing a new unit between unit 1 and the east entrance. They will be doing repairs on the islands with trackhoes. There is a page on facebook with all the information. (Utah Division Of Wildlife Waterfowl Management Areas)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So will there be a rest area at FB this year? If not, hunting will probably suck there this year.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Looks like the boat will be sitting a bit this waterfowl season.
> 
> There's a rumor floating around that Unit1/FB will be dry this season also. Can anybody confirm this??


From Facebook:

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up on how dry things are this year. In addition to the Great Salt Lake being at a lower elevation than last year, managers are purposely drying out Unit one at Farmington Bay WMA. The main reason is to lower the water table in order to construct a new 200 acre unit on the southeast corner of Unit one. Other benefits of allowing Unit one to dry out are: to allow the soils to oxygenate, release excess nutrients and toxins, allow managers to take a track hoe out to stand up rest area signs and finally to do some maintenance on eroding islands.
Next year the sago pondweed production should be incredible in Unit one.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like it's shaping up to be a typical waterfowl year,,, find the birds and keep your mouth shut!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate all this talk about no water! it stresses me out!! now i'm not going to be able to sleep for the next 2 months thinking someone is going to be in my spot shooting all my birds!! talk about a nightmare!! wouldn't be the first though........so what about the turpen, that's going to stay the same this year isn't it?? or Farmington bay south entrance?? I just bought a little 14' boat..... oh, don't worry guys, their will still be plenty of birds to shoot. ( or in some peoples cases shoot at).. so what about the Airboat launch?? are they going to be able to launch this year out of FB??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I hate all this talk about no water! it stresses me out!! now i'm not going to be able to sleep for the next 2 months thinking someone is going to be in my spot shooting all my birds!! talk about a nightmare!! wouldn't be the first though........so what about the turpen, that's going to stay the same this year isn't it?? or Farmington bay south entrance?? I just bought a little 14' boat..... oh, don't worry guys, their will still be plenty of birds to shoot. ( or in some peoples cases shoot at).. so what about the Airboat launch?? are they going to be able to launch this year out of FB??


The airboat launch is a good question. With no water in unit 1 how would it be possible? There will definitely be more pressure on all the other units. The birds will be stressed with no rest area. Looking like plan "B" for me this year.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

What plan is that fowlmouth? Head outta state or pick up a new hobby?!? --\\O


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> What plan is that fowlmouth? Head outta state or pick up a new hobby?!? --\\O


No out of state hunts planned this year, but you never know. As far as picking up any new hobbies, my wife says I have too many now.:grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> No out of state hunts planned this year, but you never know. As far as picking up any new hobbies, my wife says I have too many now.:grin:


Well there ya go!! No water = no ducks = stay home and make babies lol reggers:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Rich is always up to some very good things out there.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

With Unit 1 being drained I am betting that the flow out the air channel will be nil! Looks like a lot of walking will be needed or some creativity will need to come out to get to the birds. 

Rich is always thinking outside the box, he is such a great guy when it comes to this kind of stuff!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm hearing now that Unit 1 will be full of water for the opener........


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

tallbuck said:


> With Unit 1 being drained I am betting that the flow out the air channel will be nil! Looks like a lot of walking will be needed or some creativity will need to come out to get to the birds.
> 
> Rich is always thinking outside the box, he is such a great guy when it comes to this kind of stuff!


Rich Is a **** retard. Farmington bay has been nothing but downhill since Larry retired.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm hearing now that Unit 1 will be full of water for the opener........


Sweet! Source?? PM if you feel the need, but id like to confirm.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Quacker Smacker said:


> Rich Is a **** retard. Farmington bay has been nothing but downhill since Larry retired.


perhaps you could explain a little more.....-^|^-

Do you have any idea of what he is doing out there? More than you realize I am sure.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Quacker Smacker said:


> Rich Is a **** retard. Farmington bay has been nothing but downhill since Larry retired.


lets see what rich has to deal with.. There's an invasive weed called phrag that has taken over everything in the last decade, they also have very limited funds, oh and one little tiny thing that can really dictate a lot is the fact we have had major drought problems!!!!!!!!!!! I'd say Rich has done quite a nice job! but more importantly, what have you done Quacker Smacker?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree, Rich and the others that work at FB do a nice job with the resources they have.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty sure rich knows exactly what he is doing. Again Quacker, what have you done?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the chance to fly over the area last week. Believe me it is dry! very little water and a few ponds that appear to be drying out. Without rain we are in for a short season at best.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

ram2h2o said:


> I had the chance to fly over the area last week. Believe me it is dry! very little water and a few ponds that appear to be drying out. Without rain we are in for a short season at best.


Ram,

Did you by chance take any photos of the area you flew over for us joe hunters to see?


----------

